# What is your favorite cage substrate?



## Elliot (Aug 16, 2012)

I am looking at Elliot's new home, and wondering if something like indoor outdoor carpeting would be safe to line both trays?{ferret nation cage}
What is your favorite cage substrate?


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 16, 2012)

I use this in the litter boxes. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JLPIWU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 My rabbits love it. It is soft and helps with the smell tremendously. It is easy to clean. I think that petco has it cheaper right now actually. I have 0 complaints about using it. It comes in all sorts of scents that do not harm the rabbits (lightly scented). I know that the lavender and mint smells have edible bits in them that the animals love to eat. 

To make the cage not slipery I use these http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003FO2I1W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20. You can get them at some dollar stores but none near me. (that is why I ordered these). They really help with the traction in the cage.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Lauren, thanks for the reply. I have been using wheat pellets that I like in the litter box. It seems to keep the smell down better than the carefresh I was using,and doesn't get spread all over.
What I am asking for is more of a carpet, blanket, paper....whatever... idea for the bottom, instead of the slippery plastic trays.You use the shower treads and actually stick then to the bottom? I would think bunny fur would get stuck to the adhesive edge?


----------



## ElliotsMom (Aug 16, 2012)

My rabbit's cage has a very slippery bottom, so I have a piece of fabric down. It's a little grippy on one side to help prevent it from sliding everywhere. I'd compare it to a carpet. I'd probably suggest something similar for a ferret nation. Another option could be to use binder clips to attach a piece of fleece to the trays. The binder clips will prevent it from moving when your rabbit moves on it.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey...another Elliot!! It's the greatest name for a bunny...what made you think of it?:biggrin2:
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 16, 2012)

There is no fur or anything that gets stuck to the treads. I have not had a problem so far with using them.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Aug 16, 2012)

Most people who use ferret nations for ferrets and rats either make or purchase fleece liners cut to the size of the pan. It can be made to clip onto the corners of the cage, or to slip over the pan like a pillow case.

I like fleece and use it in my own cage. It doesn't make threads that can be accidentally swallowed like carpet or towels. You can get big fleece blankets at thrift stores or discount stores cheaply, and also buying it by the yard isn't bad at all either.

It's absorbent if water spills or something, too.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 16, 2012)

I use rugs and fleece.

I have the vinyl sticky tiles down over plywood. Since there was no traction I covered a good amount with rugs, but left areas open because Oreo and Bugsy love to lay on the sticky tile to keep cool (I also have a ceramic tile in there pushed all the way back to the corner where traction really isnt needed). Under the rugs i bought that grip stuff people use for I dont really know what lol. It has like a rubbery feel to it, came in a roll and I just cut small pieces to put under the rug, buns never have access to that. On the coroplast parts I just used fleece. Oreo hates it and Bugsy loves it.

I got 2 fleece blankets at the dollar store for $5. Got the rugs at the dollar store for $5 (the had $3 ones too, but they were ugly lol).


----------

